# question about carafate



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

I hate to ask this question but I just started taking Carafate and over the last day or two I have noticed that my bowel movements are really green like seaweed or something. Does anyone know if the medicine could be causeing this?


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello Sherri, 
I've been on the liquid and the pills and I've never seen that.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Are you eating any leafy greens. I've never had that happen on Carafate but everyone is different.


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

No I really haven't been eating anything green that I can think of. Actually I have been really having to watch what I eat here lately and am not even eating a lot at all.

Kind of afraid to. I am also on protonix 40mg twice a day and they gave me a gi cocktail at the er last Friday. wonder if either of these could do it?


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

I been in protonix and the GI cocktail and I never had that happen. I have no clue what could be the cause.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

I was on protonix and liquid antacids.My stool was green and verysoft to watery. I was told it was from the meds going thru my system to fast, some kind of dumping syndrome. Maybe carafate does the same thing.


----------

